# Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!



## delmed (20. März 2015)

*Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Meine lieben Freunde,

wie ich schon neulich erwähnte, jedoch belächelt wurde, warnte ich in einem Posting vor Laserdruckern wegen der Feinstaubbelastung. Da wurden mir so Sachen an den Kopf geworfen wie: Von wegen das sei doch alles halb so schlimm und nur die Wirtschaftlichkeit zählt etc. na klar, man sieht ja den Feinstaub nicht, deshalb heißt es ja FEINstaub. Ihr wollt einen Link ? Nichts leider als das: Forscher: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen - onlinekosten.de 
Jetzt möchte ich gerne von Euch wissen, was ihr von euren Laserdruckern noch haltet ? Ist es euch das wirklich wert, daß ihr Krebs riskiert nur um nicht "eintrocknende Tinte" oder höhere Druckkosten zu riskieren ? Wenn man einmal im Monat druckt, trocknet übrigens gar nichts aus. Einfach eine Testseite z.B: http://www.photoindustrie-verband.de/_files/ftp/texte/dqtool/DQ-Tool_Print_13x18cm.jpg oder http://www.labudstyr.dk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/testfoto1.jpg drucken, dann werden alle Farben gedruckt.


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Jaja man darf im Prinzip gar nichts mehr essen, anfassen, atmen, benutzen etc.pp.....
Ganz ehrlich, ich habe keinen Drucker. selbst wenn ich einen hätte, ginge es mir am Popo vorbei. Ich habe deinen Link nicht einmal angeklickt, kann mir aber grob vorstellen was da drin steht.

Was darf man denn noch? Was löst keine Allergie, Krebs, Cholera, Tuberkolose, Lebra und dergleichen aus? Ich dürfte ja nicht einmal im Sommer grillen. Denn davon bekommt man bestimmt Krebs. Man bekommt die gefährlichen Sonnenstrahlen ab, man trinkt oft Alkohol oder ungesunde Limonaden. Manchmal ist das Fleisch etwas dunkel was ja auch Krebs verursacht. Dann lieber gleich aufs Fleisch verzichten und alle anderen tierischen Produkte die ja alle so ungesund sind und früher oder später die Pest auslösen...

Meine Güte, ich habe die Schnauze voll von so einem Zeug.


----------



## Technetium (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Es gibt auch eine weitere Studie, welche besagt, das Krebs einfach nur pures Pech ist. Quelle:Krebs ist vor allem: Pech - science.ORF.at
Laut dieser Studie , ist die Teilungrate von Stammzellen entscheidend. Je höher die Anzahl von Stammzellen in gewissen Zellansammlungen ist, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Mutation während der Zellteilung geschieht.
Im Artikel wird es noch ausführlicher beschrieben.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Wenn man alles nicht machen würde, wovon man Krebs oder andere Krankheiten bekommen könnte, müsste man sich einschließen und dürfte nichts mehr machen.
Das ich trotzdem lieber Tintenpisser mag, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Ruptet (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Es geht doch nicht darum das man auf alles verzichten soll, ist klar das man heute eh durch jeden Scheiß irgendwie krank werden kann, aber man muss es nicht provozieren.

Es ist eine Information, einen Laserdrucker kann man locker umgehen ohne auf irgendetwas zu verzichten ... also wieso sich, zusätzlich zu der sowieso schon hohen Belastung, noch extra belasten ?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Laserdrucker lohnen sich aber nunmal für große Druckmengen wesentlich mehr. Stell dir mal vor, man müsste hunderte Seiten in einem Büro täglich mit einem Tintendrucker drucken...
Das ist eine Frage der Kosten und der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## delmed (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

@ NOQLEMIX

was mir zu Denken geben würde, wieso meinem Arbeitgeber meine Gesundheit keine 50,- im Jahr wert ist ? Denn soviel kostet ein Feinstaubfilter für Laserdrucker. Fragt doch mal euren AG wieso Eure Laserdrucker keinen Filter haben, mal sehen was der antwortet.


----------



## BertB (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

hab mal drei tag in ner recyclingfirma für die kartuschen gearbeitet,

da hat man den dreck ganz schön gefressen

und das ist nicht nur feinstaub, 
pigmente enthalten viel metalle, die üblicherweise ziemlich giftig sind,
chrom und so

mir sind laserdrucker trotzdem lieber, habe aber keinen,
tintenstrahldrucker hatte ich schon mehrere,
sind alle super schnell verreckt, 
waren billigteile, eigetrocknet,
kann man zwar sagen, selber schuld, 
ist aber trotzdem kein produkt, was ich brauchen kann,
gehe halt zum copyshop


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Meistens hilft es auch schon, wenn man den Drucker in einen extra Raum stellt und nicht im Büro stehen hat.


----------



## Octobit (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Im übrigen produzieren Laserdrucker auch Ozon, ist auch nicht gesund. Aber mal ehrlich, rein statistisch gesehen trinkst du wahrscheinlich Alkohol und wenn du nicht selber rauchst, "darfst" du wahrscheinlich oft genug passiv das Vergnügen haben. Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass Alkohol und Rauchen zu den Top Krebsursachen in Deutschland (und wahrscheinlich weltweit gehören), hörst du dann direkt auf mit dem Trinken und willst jeden Raucher direkt auf 20m verbannen? Unwahrscheinlich. Aus welchem Grund? Alkohol trinken wird dir Spaß machen, das Risiko gehst du bewusst ein. 
Wo genau liegt dann also der Unterschied zwischen der Feinstaubbelastung durch Laserdruckern und der Krebsgefahr durch Alkoholkonsum?
Im übrigen: Hast du schonmal Holz gesägt/geschliffen ohne Atemschutz? Eichenstaub ist krebserregend 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich auf keinste Weise hier angreifen oder so, aber Krebserzeugende Stoffe sind mehr oder weniger omnipräsent. Ich stime dir durchaus zu, wenn du sagst entsprechende Filter sollten verbaut werden, um die Belastung zu senken. Aber die Risiken als Gesamtheit können nicht vollends getilgt werden, von daher sollte jeder Wissen, wofür er bereit ist eine entsprechende Belastung in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Wie oben schon gesagt: Krebs ist mehr oder weniger Pech, es gibt keine bestimmte Dosis von etwas, die Krebs auslöst und darunter sicher nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*



BertB schrieb:


> tintenstrahldrucker hatte ich schon mehrere,
> sind alle super schnell verreckt,
> waren billigteile, eigetrocknet,


Mein hp DeskJet 510c ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt und druckt, und druckt und druckt.....

Und Laserdruck stellt man in einen Druckerraum und nicht neben den Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## delmed (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

@ Octo

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich trinke kein Alkohol, aber interessant daß das hier so oft erwähnt wird ?
Und Rauchern gehe ich sehr gerne aus dem Weg, und ja es belästigt mich über die Maßen. Ich furze schließlich auch niemandem ins Gesicht. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut wo ich in dieser Raucherabteilung war, nicht nur meine ganze Kleidung hat gestunken, sogar meine Schleimhaut war schwärzlich, wem das egal ist, muß schon sehr angepasst sein. Man muß nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen.
Dazu gehört rauchen und saufen. Was glaubst du wohl, wieso z.B: schwangere Frauen genau das nicht tun sollen ?


----------



## Octobit (20. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Schade, die Chance war so gut  Kontern kann ich trotzdem : Ich auch nicht.
Wobei ich denke, es gibt gesündere Sachen als ein Chemie Studium...

Die Sache warum es so oft erwähnt wird ist denke ich, dass man "double standards" anlegt: Man selber möchte nicht auf den Spaß verzichten. Wenn aber nur andere Arbeit/Kosten/Nachteile mit der Risikominimierung haben, wird darauf elend lange drauf rumgeritten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Ich rauche, saufe und rase manchmal gern, und auch ungesundem Essen bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Hatte auch ein paar Jahrzehnte im Kfz Gewerbe zugebracht wo man Bremsteile einfach mit Druckluft ausgeblasen hatte usw. 
Ich bin nicht zufälligerweise der Auslöser für den Thread wegen meiner Aussagen an anderer Stelle?


> Und Rauchern gehe ich sehr gerne aus dem Weg, und ja es belästigt mich über die Maßen


Verständlich, auch ich als Raucher kenne Situationen wo ich es auch nicht mag. Ein wenig Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme können viel Stress vermeiden, wenn es nicht gerade in die militante Ecke geht.
Ich sehe ab einem bestimmten Druckaufkommen allerdings keine Chance für den Tintenstruller. Auch hatte ich schon etliche Anbieter bei den Patronen durch wo eintrocknen kein Problem war sondern eher das Tinte aus der Entlüftung kam und den Drucker ruinierte


----------



## RobinsonC (21. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Laserdrucker können tatsächlich Krebs verursachen. In Behörden ist es genau deshalb ein spezieller Druckerraum entweder mit Ablufteinrichtung oder mit Fenstern vorgeschrieben.
Für zuhause sollte man den Drucker in einem gut durchlüfteten Raum stehen haben. I.d.R. druckt man eher selten, daher glaube ich, dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist, wenn der Laserdrucker neben mir mal eine Seite druckt.

mfG


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*

Nicht zu vergessen das dieser Feinstaub auch ein starker Allergieauslöser sein kann.


----------



## Atent123 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Studie belegt: Laserdrucker können Krebs verursachen!*



Technetium schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine weitere Studie, welche besagt, das Krebs einfach nur pures Pech ist. Quelle:Krebs ist vor allem: Pech - science.ORF.at
> Laut dieser Studie , ist die Teilungrate von Stammzellen entscheidend. Je höher die Anzahl von Stammzellen in gewissen Zellansammlungen ist, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Mutation während der Zellteilung geschieht.
> Im Artikel wird es noch ausführlicher beschrieben.



Das klingt für mich irgendwie sehr einleuchtend je öfter etwas geschieht desto wahrscheinlicher ist es das etwas nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------

